# Where Do You Listen To Music?



## ClassicRockr (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you blare your cd player with an "Oldies" cd as your driving down a street? Windows down and Bobby Darin singing "Splish, Splash"? 

In our Durango, in our boat or in our living room......the good old Classic Rock of Queen, Heart, ELO, Bob Segar, AC/DC or others could be playing. Yes, sir, "once a Rocker, always a Rocker!!" We stick in a cd of Santana Greatest Hits into the player, bringing down the windows in the Durango and turn it up.........darn near loud enough to be in the front row at a concert!! By the way, did I say we are in our mid 60's......LOL

On our boat, the same way..........LOUD!! Well, not really, really loud, but loud enough.

Yea, nothing like cruising the waterways and having "Another One Bites The Dust" (Queen) playing.

We know one thing.......our hearing is still darn good. LOL


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 8, 2014)

I just recently bought this RCA small music system and love it, it is controlled by an android tablet, I listen to Pandora, a shuffle of Classical, oldies and classic rock and yes I have it on loud loud.

http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/02/rca-internet-music-system-detachable-tablet/


----------



## Janis (Aug 8, 2014)

At home,  the radio is set to one of two stations (jazz, blues, classical) or on the pc  listen to my favorite Toronto CA  JAZZ station CJRT   I do have a few things on cd that go really far back,  songs my grandfather liked.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2014)

I listen to music everywhere and anywhere I can. My life would be useless without music.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't listen to music as much as I did when I was younger, in the car I usually have on talk radio or comedy...just go back and forth to music stations to see if they're playing anything good.  We listen to CDs at home on the stereo when we're in the mood, have many made up of our favorites that we take when we go camping.  When we're in for the night in the camper, we usually put on some tunes and let them play until we're asleep.  :jammin:    I don't blast the music anymore either, enjoy it better at a moderate loudness.  If I'm walking outdoors in the park or hiking in the woods, I don't listen to anything but mother nature.


----------



## drifter (Aug 8, 2014)

Sometime while on the computer, sometime when I go to bed, sometime when I'm reading. Oldies i.e. /dean martin, frank, I've got a sammie davis, jr. recording, from 'Nashville with Love', I like, and good Dinner jazz. I like other music and occasionally play it, rock and Henry Mancini. No loud music.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/GrokRockRadioShowWithCarmenCastroElliotSchneider  Friday nights 10pm - 2am eastern time.  The greatest show on earth.


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

I listen to my Ipod while jogging or walking with ear-buds. I like mostly Doo Wop and classic rock, but not heavy metal. Mostly stuff from the 80's. There was a lot of really good groups in the 80's, unlike the late 60's and seventies during the British invasion. I just never liked any of that stuff. Not because it was British, but because most of it sounded the same or had the same beat or tempo. As for British singers, I had a crush on Petula Clark, who turned out to be one beautiful lady. I also liked Cliff Richards, Chad & Jeremy and the Bee Gees, just not their Disco stuff. I also listen to Channel 5 on Sirius-XM radio in my car and den. 

Sorry to go off topic here for a moment, but thinking about the Bee Gees, I read an article that Barry did for "Rolling Stone" magazine. If you have a moment, please read it. I really feel for this man, who with his brothers, wrote and performed some really good music. http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/barry-gibb-the-last-brother-20140704  I really wish now that I would have seen them in concert. I passed up tickets to go see them when I was in Chicago. Instead, I went to a Bulls game to see Michael Jordan and Scotty Pippin play against the Lakers.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 9, 2014)

Like I said........."Once a Rocker, *ALWAYS* a Rocker!!" Love to see a good drum solo like the drummer of Chicago does in the song, I'm A Man. Or the solo the drummer of Iron Butterfly done in InaGadaDeVeDa. Love to see Phil Collins go from Lead Singer to the drums. Love a song with lots of keyboard in it, like Hush by Deep Purple. 

The Bee Gees were GREAT!! Lots of *great* Black singers/groups during the Motown years, then later during the Disco years. Love Kool and the Gang and Earth, Wind and Fire!


----------



## Twixie (Aug 9, 2014)

Listen whilst I'm driving..mostly rock..Deep purple..Black Sabbath..Journey..Judas priest..ZZ top..Blackfoot..Lynryd Skynryd..


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 9, 2014)

oldman said:


> I listen to my Ipod while jogging or walking with ear-buds. I like mostly Doo Wop and classic rock, but not heavy metal. Mostly stuff from the 80's. There was a lot of really good groups in the 80's, unlike the late 60's and seventies during the British invasion. I just never liked any of that stuff. Not because it was British, but because most of it sounded the same or had the same beat or tempo. As for British singers, I had a crush on Petula Clark, who turned out to be one beautiful lady. I also liked Cliff Richards, Chad & Jeremy and the Bee Gees, just not their Disco stuff. I also listen to Channel 5 on Sirius-XM radio in my car and den.



I guess I'm off topic too, but, speaking of the British Rockers, I've always been a fan of Rod Stewart's music, even though I thought he was such a twit prancing around on stage years ago......I just finished reading his latest book about his life, growing up, his music, his hair, drugs and all the women....a VERY good book, funny and honest...anyway I now think the twit has matured into a very nice guy.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 9, 2014)

That was a great article. What price fame huh? Before I read this, I simply regarded Barry Gibb as the last surviving BeeGee never really taking into account the pain that accompanies being the last surviving anything. I am glad that he has a strong marriage. That's probably the greatest blessing of his life. Fame is addicting and bittersweet.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 10, 2014)

Ooooooooo, another Rocker! Love it!


Twixie said:


> Listen whilst I'm driving..mostly rock..Deep purple..Black Sabbath..Journey..Judas priest..ZZ top..Blackfoot..Lynryd Skynryd..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 10, 2014)

Got to add: Bad Company, BTO, Foreigner, Joan Jett's "I Love Rock & Roll", ZZ Top and Jock Rock to the list! "Jock Rock" is the music that was played the NBA Finals.


----------



## Twixie (Aug 10, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ooooooooo, another Rocker! Love it!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr9ie2J2690


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Streaming music purchased from iTunes and played thru my home theatre system (60 plasma, pioneer receiver, B&W floor standing speakers) which is like magic compared to my earlier changer systems,  and have a CD player as backup that was state of the art just a few years ago. Like all genres and listen to what suits my mood at the moment...


----------

